

Why I Pivoted my Startup - Charlie-B
https://www.golemtechnologies.com/why-i-pivoted

======
mike-cardwell
Seems more like:

    
    
      Added some new features to my web app
    

Than:

    
    
      Pivoted my startup

------
davedx
The front page of your website has a broken layout - the 'Increase
conversions' box text is overlapping the link. Chrome 15 on Win 7.

------
Charlie-B
An open letter to customers and friends on why I pivoted my startup. Thought
it might be of interest to the HN community :)

------
shimsham
Pivoted?

